

Failure to Launch: Google+ Growth Spurt Short Lived | Chitika Insights - kposehn
http://insights.chitika.com/2011/failure-to-launch-google-growth-spurt-short-lived/

======
cheald
And counterpoint:
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/113117251731252114390/posts/AZh8...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/113117251731252114390/posts/AZh8wwb76vR)

------
yanw
Where is the raw data? how large is the sampling? how do they measure traffic?

